# Planted Community Tank Project



## kevinbacon (Sep 6, 2012)

So, this forum will function as a diary of sorts, as well as an open area to throw me some suggestions, as I'm new to all tanks greater than 5 gallons, and to aquatic plans other than Marimo Moss Balls.

What I'm Getting:
10 Gallon Tank
1-2 Cherry Shrimp
A Red Clawed/Fiddler Crab (with this: http://www.crabhomes.com/product/1/1/Underwater_Cove.html
1-2 Cherry Shrimp
1 Blue Dwarf Gourami
5 Cardinal Tetras​
What I'm Debating on Getting:
4 Dwarf Corys
4 Bumblebee Corys
5 Galaxy Rasobora​
The link below is an Aquarium Stocking Calculator, and tells me that my tank is slightly overstocked if I get all three schools of fish I want under the "debating" section. If I eliminate a school, I should be about where I want to be.

My Questions:
Which two schools of fish would be best, considering biological loads, compatibility with the other fish, and tank location (top, middle, and low - I want a pretty evenly stocked tank)?

Have any of you ever owned any of these species, and if so, any hints/suggestions? I've only had gold fish and bettas so this is new territory for me.

Also, what plants would go well in my tank and grow under low-medium lighting? (NOT a CO2 Setup) What kind of supplies will I have to buy (like substrate types, bottled nutrients, etc.)? Does anyone know anything about Java Moss Walls?​

I really like the corys, so the corys are kind of a must. The tank will probably be a little over stocked, but I fully intend to keep up on water changes and ensure a cycle is properly started in this tank before adding any fish. Thanks for your help!

http://www.aqadvisor.com/AquStockImage.php?N=Community%20Tank&L=20&D=10&H=12&J=0&UV=gUS&UL=inch&F=2:200911082326:,4:201005231709:,5:200909300039:,1:200909300061:,4:200912011170:,5:201002161101:


----------



## AquaScaper6 (Oct 16, 2013)

not the dwarf cory, you already have cherry shrimp as a bottom feeder. i would also switch the gourami with a paradise fish. java ferns rock and vallisneria would work go to petsmart and get "101 best aquarium plants" it is awesome( i should know, im an aquascaper)


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I have Pygmy Cories and RCS with no problems. They eat algae; not detritus so if you don't have lots of algae you'll need to supplement feed. They like groups so you'll need at least seven of each.

The crabs are not aquatic so I'm not sure about those. That's what I'd eliminate. There are totally aquatic crabs: Thai Micro Crabs but they are only the size of a pencil eraser (legs included) so you couldn't have them with the Gourami.

I would not add any inverts until two months after the tank has cycled. Inverts need a mature tank. They also need plenty of hides which is why I have Blyxa Japonica, Dwarf Hair Grass, moss and Subwassertang.

My 20 long has:
Endlers
Pygmy Cories
CPO (Orange Dwarf Crayfish)
Thai Micro Crabs
RCS
Blue Velvet Shrimp
Yellow Shrimp

For plants, there are plenty of "low tech" ones. But you will need root tabs and a fertilizer you add to the water like Seachem Flourish. With the Cories, a sand substrate is best because of their sensitive barbels.

My Plants (some require higher light):
Blyxa Japonica
Anubias (low light plant)
Broadleaf Sword
Pinwheel Sword
Kleiner Prinz Sword
Subwassertang
Dwarf Hair Grass
Moss on Cholla (use fishing line)
Java Fern

Sorry this is so long but I wanted to be thorough. Have fun!


----------



## AquaScaper6 (Oct 16, 2013)

but hairgrass is a high light plant


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Mine are doing fine although they do grow slower in lower light. I add Seachem Flourish (spel?) and Excel.

I also have Cabomba and Narrow Leaf Anacharis.


----------



## kevinbacon (Sep 6, 2012)

*Finalizing Fish and Plant Choices, Tank has been Secured*

Okay, so how does this stocking look:
6 Dwarf Cory
1 Dwarf Gourami - curious as to why you're suggesting the paradise fish?
5 Cardinal Tetra
2 Cherry Shrimp
5 Galaxy Rasbora
1 Mystery Snail​
Thank you guys for all of your suggestions. Are any of these fish especially sensitive to any medications, esp. aquarium salt, ich and fungal remedies, etc.? I would like to know this kind of information in advance that way I don't accidentally treat them with something that may be detrimental.

Also, when adding these fish to the aquarium, what would be the best order of introduction? I know the shrimp (and possibly the snail, too?) last, as they're invertebrates. Cardinals are pretty sensitive too, but I know the Gourami can be a bit territorial? So should I start with the rasbora, then Gourami, then cardinal, then the inverts?

As for plants, I was definitely considering making a java moss wall instead of the traditional background for the tank. Also some java fern, and anubis. How would green tiger lotus and liaeopsis do in my tank? Do they flourish pretty well in low-mid light? Was thinking a large-ish piece of driftwood for the centerpiece.

Ferts, I was gonna use Seachem Flourish Excel, and for substrate I was thinking Eco Complete Planted Black Aquarium Substrate, with either white or black sand to cover. Any pros/cons as to the color of sand? Leaning towards white but I feel like it might show dirt very quickly.

I've also heard about poisonous air pockets forming in sand? Total newbie here to all of this, so if someone could explain this to me and how to prevent it, that would be helpful.


----------

